# Anyone watched "Pitbulls and Parolees"?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I watched this show on Animal Planet just once. I kind of liked it because I so enjoy seeing the dogs. I really respect what Tia is doing, but it had a little too much about her life and problems, rather than the parolees and dogs, for my taste, just my opinion. I did wonder how the place is supported, as she and her husband don't seem the type to have "come from money." She doesn't seem to have any other job, couldn't be making enough just through rescue fees I don't think, and her husband is in jail. Anyhow, I hope the show draws lots of positive attention to the various plights of these dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it's good to highlight a program that benefits dogs and people that need help getting on their feet. It's got a little uneccessary drama and less info about all the dogs, but it's okay.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

We watch that show and like it.My son lost his best friend, a Pit Bull in July who was only 5 years old and he is now raising a 7 month old Pit Rescue who has become a great playmate for Benny. I think it is basically a good show, gives hope


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yes! My friends and I all watch it, its a good show and I love seeing the dogs. The only drawback was the episode two times ago was really sad when they put the dog down for cancer. loved that pup! I like my shows to ignore reality, I get enough of that already lol Its a good show though.


----------

